# Webstart = Anwendung & Applet?



## freez (23. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe hier den Tip bekommen, mein Applet wegen der Ladezeiten mit JavaWebstart zu laden, damit die aktuellste Version immer nur einmal geladen werden muss.

Nun habe ich mich hier und bei Google etwas umgeschaut wegen Webstart.

Dazu eine Frage: habe ich das richtig verstanden, daß Webstart vollwertige JavaAnwendungen und Java Applets laden kann? Habe ich sozusagen die Möglichkeit eine Internetanwendung aus dem Browser herraus zu starten, die dann alle Rechte von normalen JavaApplikationen (JFrame z.B.) hat? Also sozusagen nicht in der Sandbox läuft, wie Applets?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jul 2005)

Naja, ganz so ist es nicht. Wenn Du einer Webstart-Anwendung die Rechte einer Applikation verleihen möchtest, muss sie signiert sein und einige Dinge aus dem WebStart-API implementieren. Ansonsten hat sie standardmäßig auch nicht viel mehr Rechte als ein unsigniertes Applet.


----------



## freez (23. Jul 2005)

Liegt denn dann der Unterschied von Applet zu Webstart lediglich im Aufruf? Oder muß im Programm selbst noch etwas beachtet werden?

Oder anders gefragt: wie wird mein Applet zu einer Webstart Anwendung? Lediglich durch den aufruf über jnlp?


----------



## Roar (23. Jul 2005)

einen webstart *applikation* ist kein applet sondern eine "richtige" applikatino wie der name shcon sagt. du brauchst übrigens nix extra in dein programm zu implementieren um es zu webstarten.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jul 2005)

Stimmt schon Roar, es genügt das Erstellen einer XML-Datei mit Endung .jnlp. Die Anwendung muss als jar-Archiv vorliegen.
Aber ich habe mal gelesen, dass wenn die WebStart-Anwendung volle Rechte erhalten soll, muss die jar-Datei signiert sein und für bestimmte Sachen muss die WebStart-Api benutzt werden ???:L


----------



## Roar (23. Jul 2005)

jo signiert muss sein, aber was für ne webstart api meisnt du? sowas gibts meines wissens gar nicht


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jul 2005)

Na gut, bei Sun heißt das javax.jnlp. Von dieser sprach ich auch.
In diesem Artikel, den ich oben bereits angesprochen habe steht auch ein wenig mehr:
http://www.ordix.de/onews2/4_2001/siteengine/artikel/java_4.html
Dazu gibts auch eine API-Referenz:
http://java.sun.com/products/javawebstart/docs/javadoc/index.html
Kennst du die?


----------



## Roar (23. Jul 2005)

in der tat, die kannte ich noch nicht, schaut interessant aus. sind aber wies aussieht nur dienste für extra für jnlp geschriebene aplikationen, damit die nicht signiert werden müssen, also kein muss.


----------

